# Monster Manual IV Maps



## mikeschley (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey All,
It's been a while since I've posted any new maps so I figured I'd upload a few I did for D&D's Monster Manual IV. I've read some reviews and am aware that a few folks don't think maps belong in monster manuals. What can I say? I just make the art.  

Let me know what you think. Also, I'd be happy to answer any questions on process. 
Within reason that is. I can't give up all my secrets you know. 

Mike

P.S. All images © Wizards of the Coast 2006


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful maps. 

Persoanlly, I like the MMIV, and think it is revolutionary. I really like the new layout and style. I hope it keeps.


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 22, 2006)

mikeschley said:
			
		

> Within reason that is. I can't give up all my secrets you know.




That's ok! We love your work and know you're busy.

So just feel free to slap up the PSD files and we'll muddle along by ourselves   

Osc


----------



## meleeguy (Aug 22, 2006)

Those are very very inspiring.  If it contains such maps, I may just get MM IV.

My question is, how long does it take you, roughly, to make one of these?


----------



## mikeschley (Aug 22, 2006)

> how long does it take you, roughly, to make one of these?



It depends on the size and level of detail. On average I'd say about 5 or 6 hours at the shortest and 2 or three days at the longest. Poster maps usually take quite a bit longer though. Sometimes up to a week.

As for my psd docs, I think ENWorld might balk at me uploading 50 mb documents.  
(And those are the small ones) Poster maps can easily run over 2 gigs, forcing me to save them as psb files.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you do these maps entirely in Photoshop or by hand first?

I love the borders.


----------



## mikeschley (Aug 22, 2006)

Hussar said:
			
		

> Do you do these maps entirely in Photoshop or by hand first?
> 
> I love the borders.




They are 100% Photoshop. I use a Wacom Intuos 3 drawing tablet on an IMac platform and am currently running CS2 9.02. 

As for the borders, I typically design the background paper/borders and compass roses around the individual project or book. I try to give each set a different flavor while keeping the overall tone of my D&D maps consistant. The Monster Manual IV borders are actually made from reworked portions of the dragon scales used in the cover art.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Aug 22, 2006)

mike--

great maps, haven't seen your stuff in some time. about the maps in the MM IV, i think it's actually a good idea. it kind of helps those DMs that need encounter sites for different monsters, dungeons, etc. this helps with prep time, as they don't have to spend hours and hours on designing the maps if they are short on time, also for impromptu adventures and one shots. 
good work. i wish i were that good. i'm going to have to start raising the bar with mine. 

another question, how do you get involved in designing maps for the major companies? it would be fun to do it, and that is one of my aspirations. any advice would be great. thanks


----------



## Fargoth (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutely stunning Mike. Man ... every time I see your work I want to dust off my tablet and give 'er a go. I just haven't had the time to devote to it to learn its nuances!

Great work again Mike!

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 22, 2006)

mikeschley said:
			
		

> As for my psd docs, I think ENWorld might balk at me uploading 50 mb documents.
> (And those are the small ones) Poster maps can easily run over 2 gigs, forcing me to save them as psb files.




Heh...yeah...I can imagine that would be a problem   

For those who are enworld-search-impaired, do you have a website of your work?

I think I've seen you post on the CC or Dundj forums, but IIRC, those are search-neutered too.

Love to see if you have any tutorials posted....and if not, I think you could make a lot of people happy with some basic tuts on your page.

Would even be able to make some extra with some advanced training, a la CartoonSmart.com, if that's an interest and if time permits.  I know I'd be interested.

Just stream of thought....

Ugh...off to get coffee.....

Osc


----------



## mikeschley (Aug 22, 2006)

terrainmonkey said:
			
		

> how do you get involved in designing maps for the major companies? it would be fun to do it, and that is one of my aspirations. any advice would be great. thanks



My experience was fortunate but rather untraditional. I was working over at Paizo doing design and art direction for Dungeon Magazine and got to know Rob Lazarreti fairly well since he was working on a number of cartography projects for me. He was running the in-house cartography department over at Wizards at the time and I sent him some of my samples to see if he would be interested in signing me for a freelance job or two. I was feeling a little clausterphobic about being boxed in as a manager of artists and not having the chance to develop my own work. Luckily he had a large project that needed to be done fast and I happened to be in the right place at the right time. 

As for the typical route, most publishers websites have guidelines for contacting art directors with new submissions. I'd suggest getting a strong portfolio of work together and posting it to a website (preferably your own) that you can direct potential clients to via email or forums. However you get the work in front of the client, the most important thing is that you present a quality portfolio and project an air of professionalism that tells them that your going to make your deadlines and not require too much direction or hand holding. Also, you want to present a style that is unique and inspiring. Try to catch the art directors eye immediately since there's alot of competition out there.



			
				Oscaron said:
			
		

> Love to see if you have any tutorials posted



I'd definitely enjoy putting together some tutorials, I just have to find the time. I'll probably post something to the website I'm working on. I'm currently teaching myself Dreamweaver and have registered mikeschley.com. It's going to take me a few weeks to get it up and running though since I've got quite a bit of work on my plate.

Mike


----------



## Oscaron (Aug 22, 2006)

mikeschley said:
			
		

> I'd definitely enjoy putting together some tutorials, I just have to find the time. I'll probably post something to the website I'm working on. I'm currently teaching myself Dreamweaver and have registered mikeschley.com. It's going to take me a few weeks to get it up and running though since I've got quite a bit of work on my plate.
> Mike




Well, let us know if you need any help or questions answered.  A fair bit of us, including myself, have some web experience to share.

I,for one, wouldn't have any problem helping out with an answer or two.

BTW, notice you are using Yahoo to host.  Should you ever want to do anything with MySQL, databases, forums or anything, let me know. I can recommend a good host.

Osc


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 22, 2006)

New personal goal: Get an adventure published by WotC or Paizo, so Mike can map it. 

What other projects have you worked on?


----------



## pogre (Aug 23, 2006)

These are outstanding maps. Great job!


----------



## mikeschley (Aug 23, 2006)

Oscaron said:
			
		

> Well, let us know if you need any help or questions answered.  A fair bit of us, including myself, have some web experience to share.



 Thanks! I just might take you up on that. 



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What other projects have you worked on?



 Starting from the most recently published; Monster Manual IV, Players Handbook II, Tome of Magic, Red Hand of Doom, Races of the Dragon, Magic of Incarnum, Weapons of Legacy, and numerous small magazine and Map a Week projects. Two of which were the updated Tomb of Horrors and White Plume Mountain adventures. 

Project which I've worked on but that have yet to hit the shelves (That I can talk about) are; Dragon Magic, Complete Mage, Cityscape, Scourge of the Howling Horde, Fiendish Codex II, Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde, Complete Scoundrel, Dungeonscape, Barrow of the Forgotten King, and Expedition to the Demonweb Pits.

Hope that's comprehensive enough for ya.  

Mike


----------



## Odhanan (Aug 23, 2006)

Absolutely awesome. What I love the most about your maps: your textures, your cave walls (with cool cracks and lightly colored edges that make them stand out). That's some darn good work, Mike. 

Do you have a website/email where you can be contacted?


----------

